# AppleTV v4 App?



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

OK, I picked up my new AppleTV yesterday. It appears to be a very nice upgrade. I watched some HBOGO last night and the only drawback I see is that I would like a 30 second forward skip and 6 second backwards skip. There appears to be only continuous scrubbing, which is hard to control, but fairly fast and smooth.

I also watched some of my Tivo iPhone app Airplayed through the AppleTV. This works, but is somewhat crude. The scrubbing control does not seem to work, or at least not well.

So, when will we get a tvOS Tivo App? I am surprised to find no discussion of that anywhere. Have I just missed it?

-Bob


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They said they would look at it once the ATV4 was released. However TiVo has never really been known for the expediency so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------

